# Boc's Sons of Horus Project Log (Updated 18APR13)



## Boc

Sons of Horus Heresy Era Space Marines

Greetings all, and welcome to my project log! Below you will find a table of contents with links to facilitate browsing on this project log, as it may get rather... long. I hope you take the time to browse it and that you like what you find! And if you don't like it, let me know that I suck!

Sons of Horus 19th Battle Company

*First Tactical Squad*

Marine 1 Mk IV (WIP) (Complete)
Marine 2 Mk IV (WIP) (Complete)
Marine 3 Mk IV (WIP) (Complete)
Marine 4 Mk IV (Nuncia Vox) (WIP 1) (WIP 2) (Complete)
Marine 5 Mk III (Complete)
Marine 6 Mk II (Complete)
Marine 7 Mk II (Complete)
Marine 8 Mk II (Complete)
Marine 9 Mk III (Complete)
Marine 10 Mk III (WIP) (Complete)
Marine 11 Mk III - Tawa (Complete)
Marine 12 Mk III (Complete)
Marine 13 Mk IV (Complete)
Marine 14 Mk III (Complete)
Sergeant Mk IV (Complete)

*Second Tactical Squad*

Marine 1 Mk III (Complete)
Marine 2 Mk IV - N'taw (Complete)
Marine 3 Mk III - Turnix (Complete) 
Marine 4 (Complete)
Marine 5 (Complete)
Marine 6 Mk II - Tomas aka "Mossy" (Complete)
Marine 7
Marine 8
Marine 9
Marine 10
Marine 11
Marine 12
Marine 13
Marine 14
Marine Sergeant
*Comtemptor Dreadnoughts*
First Talon

Contemptor 1 (WIP 1)  (WIP 2) (Complete)
Contemptor 2 (WIP 1) (Complete)
Contemptor 3 (WIP 1) (WIP 2) (WIP 3) (Complete)
*Justaerin*

Justaerin 1 (WIP1) (WIP 2) (Complete)
Justaerin 2 (Complete)
Justaerin 3 with Multi-Melta (Complete)
Justaerin 4 (Complete)
Justaerin 5 (Complete)

*Terminator Squad Triarii* (First Cataphractii)

Triarii 1 (Complete)
Triarii 2 (Complete)
Triarii 3 - Heavy Flamer (Complete)
Triarii 4 - Sergeant (Complete)
Triarii 5 (Complete) (Latest Update 18 April)
*Praetorian*

Praetorian Scipius (Draft 1) (Complete)

*Centurions*

Captain Dimitros (WIP) (Complete)
Legion Champion Valdyan (WIP 1) (WIP 2) (Complete)
*Warhound Titan (Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader)*

 WIP 1 - Left Leg
*Predator Squadrons*

Deimos Predator Executioner (WIP 1) (WIP 2)
*Group Photos*

Contemptor with 5x Marines
First 10x Marines of 1st Tactical Squad
First Justaerin with First 10x Marines (now with Sons of Horus Shoulderpads)
First 2 Justaerin
First 3 Justaerin
10x Marines with Sergeant, Captain Dimitros, 3x Justaerin and Contemptor
1st Tactical Squad (15x Marines), Complete
1st Talon, Complete; Justaerin, Complete
Of course, I'll do my best to keep this up to date, but I historically suck at that so we'll see. Enjoy!


----------



## Boc

*Boc's Sons of Horus Project Log (Updated 22FEB13)*

Well, when the Horus Heresy Betrayal book came out a couple of months ago, I knew I'd have to get into a Heresy era army. I mean hell, reading the Horus Heresy books are what got me into 40K in the first place. It took me a good while to finally decide upon an army, however, though I finally decided on the Sons of Horus. I mean, it IS the Horus Heresy after all. Go big or go home, and these boys are certainly big.

I am, however, completely sick of painting green. So how the hell could I paint a green army without painting... green? I opted for the following colour scheme, and I think it turned out rather well.

Abaddon Black base
Dawnstone on top of that
Adminstratum Grey as a highlight
Coelia Greenshade to make it green (but I don't have to paint green!)

I've decided to really try and focus on each of the characters, each model. In such an epic era as the Horus Heresy in the grand scheme of 40K, it deserves nothing less than my best, and I'll be trying throughout to improve my techniques and build upon what I've learned over the last years (good and bad) to try and make each model in this army look top notch.

I started out with a simple Marine with a bolter. Primarily because that's the easiest way to figure out whether or not I liked the scheme I was going to try and go with. I purchased the Bone Fields bases from Secret Weapons miniatures as well (I'm already dropping a ton of cash on FW models, might as well base them too!), with the intent to fill them up with "bloody puddles." This first attempt turned out... not as well as I'd hoped.

But before I babble further, my first completed model:


















And with his bolter (not sure I like how it turned out)










For this first model, a couple new things I tried:

Using the FW "weathering powders"

-Not sure I really liked those, maybe I'm not doing it right but once I put the glaze coat on top of them (as directed in the FW instructions) it seemed to just spread them out. There are parts where it looked to have worked rather well, but some (especially his back, fortunately hidden by his backpack) the mud just smeared in a giant blob. Be careful how much powder you get on the model before you glaze it, that's for sure!

"Glowing" eyes

Big props to Normtheunsavoury for answering my question on how to do this on his PLOG. Basically, I used a ridiculously watered down red, and while still wet put on some watered down white (a lot less, though). I really gobbed it on there, a big nasty ugly blob, but when it dried down, I really liked the effect.

Blood puddles

Yeah... this one wasn't quite as I'd hoped. I had intended for the model to be standing in red, but still relatively transparent, puddles (of course full of skulls, because it's 40K, dammit, and we demand skulls!). At first, I tried to just add Bloodletter Red to the Citadel Water effect, but it wasn't noticeable enough... then I added in red paint (whatever the new Blood Red is). It turned out MUCH brighter (and darker) than I had hoped. That's what I get for not being patient enough to wait for Tamiya Clear Red. Ah well. It should be on it's way, but I probably won't be doing any more of the base-filling until then. I did waste my time painting the dirt UNDER the puddle, granted it was only 5 minutes.

This model is probably the longest I've ever spent on a non-HQ infantry model (hell, maybe even more than my HQs in the past) and I think the result definitely reflects it. The biggest failure (I think) was the bolter. I had wanted it to be black, and used the Abaddon Black -> Eshin Grey -> Dawnstone formula (with FW weathering effects around the barrel and the top of the "saw") but it turned out way too flat. I'm thinking of trying out something else, any suggestions on possible colours for the bolter?

Hopefully, in the days to come, I can start sorting out a few more of these and get them posted. I'll be working on Mk IV first, simply because my Mk II shoulderpads haven't come in yet lol. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Thantis

I may have to try doing the bllod puddle effect on my berzerkers


----------



## ckcrawford

I like the bayonet and blood effect. I wonder if GW will ever make rules for bayonets. To me they seem reasonable to give benefits. I use them on my Iron Warriors.


----------



## Lethiathan

Looking Good Boc! Also thanks for the technique, I'm going to paint-to-sell some justaerin and this is a much better scheme than the one I devised!


----------



## Hellados

bayonets would also give a downfall to shooting at range btw which could equal things out 

The Tamyia Blood effect is AMAZING btw, little hint is to badly mix in some Abaddon Black (Chaos Black) to it.

I actually like the flat coloured Bolter but you may want high (or low) light it with some now as flat black, could make it pop more


----------



## Boc

After another day at work, here are some WIP photos of the next two Tacticals:


































The one on the left turned out FAR darker than I had intended. I made the error of having too light of a layer of the green wash, so followed it up with a second. The resultant near-black is a bit "meh" if I must admit. I was rather careless with the second layer, and may wind up repainting him. The left marine still needs "weathering" and the battle damage applied to both shoulder pads (as well as the silver trimming added) which will make them look better, ideally.

The second marine I worked on primarily while paints/inks were drying on the first. His green is much more in line with yesterday's marine, but he's still very much incomplete. No weathering effects or powder have yet been added to him.

I haven't redone the first bolter yet, as I plan on completing these guys' and then doing a comparison to see which versions/techniques I like better. I do plan on applying more dawnstone as a highlight (used Eshin Grey primarily before) so that the highlights stand out more noticeable following a black wash.

As per Hellados's recommendation, I added a tad of Abaddon Black to the water effect, and the deeper red is definitely an improvement, cheers mate! 

Lessons Learned:

Water effect - while it dries, it retracts significantly. There was a large "hole" in the middle of the first marine's base this morning when I went to work on the next two. Throughout the day, the drying of the water compound would cause large absences to appear, as is noticeable in the middle of both of today's marines. You pretty much have to constantly monitor it to fill the gap in as it forms in order to maintain a uniform appearance to the liquid appearance. I hadn't noticed the gaps in these until I was editing the photos and had to refil them in for probably the 3rd or 4th time today.

Basing - Yesterday, I had filled the base in with blood prior to putting the marine in the base (I had him on the standard base to paint). This was a poor choice, and led to problems getting the glue to set when I stood him in the puddle (...obviously). Also, it led to some difficulties as the puddle dried in odd places from the displacement caused by setting the model up. Today, I ensured that I super glued the models to the base prior to pouring the blood in, and used one of my cheap-o hobby lobby brushes to even the puddle out, or drag it up the legs as I deemed necessary. While the running model's glue is still rather iffy (I think I filled it in too soon to let the glue properly set) it was, as is probably obvious to most of you, the easier way to go about it.

Eye glow - while I said yesterday that in order to create the effect required an overdose of watered down red, I overdid it today on the left model. Even when liberally applying paint, carelessness can take away the desired effect. As is visible, the "red" seeped way too far to the back of the lense, creating a glow effect where there shouldn't be one. I'll retouch his helmet when I get a chance to make the effect less... sloppy.

Anyways, hope you guys enjoy, should have these guys finished in ~2 days (tomorrow will be busy). Thanks for reading!


----------



## Djinn24

The green is neat, maybe a bit dark. The eyes.... They honesty look more like sloppy paint instead of glowing.


----------



## Boc

djinn24 said:


> They honesty look more like sloppy paint instead of glowing.


Well... balls >.< 

Just came across this on your site: http://models-workshop.com/glowing-eyes/

Would that work as well for the darker green, or would the darkness of the helmet negate the thinned out red around it?


----------



## Serpion5

To get glow I usually use a bit of layered drybrushing. Given the small workspace in this instance however, try putting an orange or yellow highlight on the lens itself and maybe a thin line near the edge of the faceplate just under the eyes. I found that generally worked. If not I'd go djinn's site's method. 

Also, I love how your metals have turned out. :good:


----------



## Djinn24

I would use thinner layers building up the glow. TBH unless you are doing a ton of ols on a model I think glowing eyes detract from a model. A nice neat shaded paint job looks neater and generally crisper. 

If you like Matt's method feel free to drop him a line, he is a really nice guy and super helpful.


----------



## ckcrawford

I actually think the blood is done pretty realistically. Its just the black trim makes it look nasty. You can see the black base underneath the blood when you see that the sides are black. I've never painted the trim. I hate doing that. But if you do, you can pull that off. Unfortunately I don't have a color to recommend.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'd agree with Djinn on the eyes-- you might try a harsher highlight around them to emphasize the glow. 

Overall, the Marines look good. I'm not too keen on the bases, but that's just a personal preference-- they came out great. Can't wait to see more of 'em!


----------



## Scalpel

personally I don't think glowy eyes work on anything other than character models... and then only the psychically inclined... 
I never imagined Marines to have backlit eye lenses, I mean what would be the point. Other than being a massive tactical disadvantage, of course...

With the powders, I don't have any experience specifically however everything I've read on other brands suggests the fixing coad (the glaze possibly) should be fed into where you want the pigment to stay. I think your problem there maybe using way to much glaze... again though I haven't used them myself yet, waiting for the Vajello ones to arrive...


----------



## Boc

Serpion5 said:


> I love how your metals have turned out.


Many thanks! As I've painted an ungodly amount of metal via my Necrons, I think this is certainly an improvement. I used (more or less) the recommended painting layers/washes from the FW "how to paint SoH because you suck and can't do it yourself" pdf file on their site. Fairly simple:

Silver: Leadbelcher, Nuln Oil wash, Leadbelcher sporadically as damage/weathering (definitely not too much to it, and I'm all about expediency)

Gold: Screaming Bell w/VERY light reikland fleshshade wash, Gehenna's Gold with VERY light Devlan Mud/whateverthehelltheycallitnow, Runefang steel/mithril silver around the very edge to give it a wee bit of shine. I find this scheme has given it a rather satisfactory shiney-but-dirty-as-hell appearance.



djinn24 said:


> TBH unless you are doing a ton of ols on a model I think glowing eyes detract from a model. A nice neat shaded paint job looks neater and generally crisper.


Yeah, I gave up on it haha. I tried a couple variations, fine lines around the outside, etc, and I just couldn't find anything that I liked and that I really have a steady enough hand for... soooo screw it! Repainted Marine #1s helm, sadly got a little sloppy with the Green wash around the eye while cleaning it up so there's now a bit of an overflow just on the inside edge of the lens, pictures to follow.



ckcrawford said:


> I actually think the blood is done pretty realistically. Its just the black trim makes it look nasty. You can see the black base underneath the blood when you see that the sides are black. I've never painted the trim. I hate doing that. But if you do, you can pull that off. Unfortunately I don't have a color to recommend.


Lol amusingly enough, these ARE painted bases. They're resin from Secret Weapon, so I just added the black trim and am painting (pointlessly, it seems as I can't get a clear blood solution) the dirt bottom armaggeddon dust. I agree, though, the black is less than ideal, the only issue is, as you, I can't figure out what the hell colour to paint them! I have someone working on a display base for my Necrons currently, so if/when I decide to do/have made a display carrier for these, I'll likely just paint to match.



The Son of Horus said:


> Overall, the Marines look good. I'm not too keen on the bases, but that's just a personal preference-- they came out great. Can't wait to see more of 'em!


Psh, what's not to like? There's no such thing as too many skulls, just ask GW!



Scalpel said:


> I think your problem there maybe using way to much glaze..


Aye, after a few more tries on the finishing touches on the model to follow, I'm certainly inclined to agree. I used much less glaze and it turned out better, and I really dusted down the weathering as well. I may have had a bit too much of the powder on the model when I applied the glaze, instead of minimizing the amount actually on the model. More to follow on that, and I'll let you guys be the judge!

First off, the updates to Marine #1 (already posted as complete)

Changes: Added additional highlights to the bolter, changed the barrel from black to silver and added soot weathering around the barrel, removed eye glow

















Subtle changes that luckily didn't take too long, and I think it enhanced the appearance, especially my making the bolter less bland.

Marine #2, running man, now completed:
Additions: Weathering soot/dirt/iron on the shoulderpads (especially left), completed backpack, removed eye glow, completed weapon, added battle damage effects to armour

















Lessons Learned:

Weathering Powder - As I said above, I had likely been messing this up due to two reasons: overabundance of glaze and too much powder left on the model itself. When applying the powder, really work it in there to ensure there are no "chunks" left prior to glazing it onto the model, this will make a more uniform appearance and prevent an overspread of the weather effect that you are going for.

Well, this is it for now, hopefully I'll have the 3rd Marine done tomorrow, and maybe get to work on a nuncia-vox operator after that. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Scalpel

That looks really good now mate, the missus reckons your blood is spot on... if my monitor colours are accurate, your blood work looks very fresh and realistic, within a few hours old she reckons. 

I'd trust her opinion, shes forensics


----------



## Boc

Scalpel said:


> That looks really good now mate, the missus reckons your blood is spot on... if my monitor colours are accurate, your blood work looks very fresh and realistic, within a few hours old she reckons.
> 
> I'd trust her opinion, shes forensics


That is awesome, send her my thanks!


----------



## CubanNecktie

For the eyes i was going to suggest a deeper shaded red for the lenses so the lighter spillover would look like a glow, but i see you removed most of the glow so it also looks good like this. Keep up the great work.Big fan of the armor colour.


----------



## The Son of Horus

They look good! I'd consider changing the blue on the bolter scope to red to match the eyes. It's the only place on the model you've got that blue, and it looks a bit off to me with the dark green armor and the red eyes.


----------



## Boc

Good call, Horus, made the change today to the three I've (now) completed.



CubanNecktie said:


> For the eyes i was going to suggest a deeper shaded red for the lenses so the lighter spillover would look like a glow, but i see you removed most of the glow so it also looks good like this. Keep up the great work.Big fan of the armor colour.


I'll give that a try with my next model, currently have a nuncio-vox in the works (WIP pictures to follow) and I'll try a deeper red with a bloodletter glaze (to overwash a bit, we'll see).

Not too much to write about this last guy, after studying SoH's battle damage on his contemptors, I tried to imitate the style for when I was applying it to the 3rd model. I also tried to veer out past the random dings from the first two, and tried to get a chainsword-ish scratch on the helm and the left shoulder.

Anyways, finally managed to complete the 3rd marine, so here he is:


















And a group shot of the completed three thusfar:










As I said, I have started the 4th marine, a nuncio-vox operator, nothing really crazy here, just painted the base and the body with a little of the silver detailing. Here's progress as of now:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Damn Boc, those Astartes look fucking badass! I really like the contrast of their murky armour with the glowing red eyes. 
Keep up the solid work. :good:


----------



## Boc

Okay, still not complete with the Nuncio-vox operator, but here's the status photos after another day working on him:


















As I figured that a nuncio operator would be highly targeted in a fight, I added a little more (and larger) battle damage to his armour. The crisscrossing pattern on his right pauldron and the scar down the right side of his helm were attempted chainsword damage, and I think it turned out pretty well.

All I've got left for him is to paint up his backpack and bolter and he'll be good to go. Next up will be a 5th marine, before I try out my first Contemptor.

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## ckcrawford

Pretty awesome, I like the colors you chose for your Sons of Horus. It's a pretty nice look with the conversions you made. Keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good painted battle damage; however I think it would look even better if some of the damage was incised into the surface.


----------



## Boc

ckcrawford said:


> Pretty awesome, I like the colors you chose for your Sons of Horus. It's a pretty nice look with the conversions you made. Keep it up.


Cheers, mate 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good painted battle damage; however I think it would look even better if some of the damage was incised into the surface


Aye, I've been thinking about trying that out. I'll probably have a few practice runs in the next few days with some of the plethora of extra shoulderpads I've got

Anyways, finished up the nuncio-vox guy today, and have gotten started on my first Mk II marine. Sadly, though, I don't have the shoulderpads for Mk II/III of Sons of Horus (probably will be here in 3-4 weeks) so he'll have to remain partially complete (even when I do finish him up).

Here are the completed pics of marine numero 4:


----------



## Boc

All right, finished up my first Mark II armoured marine! Granted, as I said before, the Sons of Horus shoulder pads are still in the mail, but I figure I can post up a 95% solution and call it a day.

I found painting this model to be somewhat less enjoyable than the Mk IV armour. Maybe I'm just too used to painting more or less the same pattern of armour, so the change was just a bit... offputting. Still, I've got I think 9-14 more of these guys to knock out, so I'll just have to get over it. The stance on the Mk II guys is also much wider than their Mk IV counterparts, so I had to alter the pose to kind of straddle the side of the base, which led to some uneven filling of the red water effect, which I'll have to touch up tomorrow.


















I also got started on my first Contemptor Dreadnought today. I got most of the torso/sarcophagus area complete, with some weathering and touching up still needed before moving on to the different body parts.


















I'm having trouble coming to a colour on the scroll that I like. I reused a scheme from when I painted Blood Angels (white base, gryphonne sepia wash, bleached bone with white highlights) but I don't like how it looks on the larger model. I tried some writing on the scroll as well, which turned out dismally and I had to cover back up with white (hence the random white portion on the front). I'll give it another go tomorrow before moving on to the head/legs of the model.

That's it for now, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## LTP

Looking good boc. The blood puddles make me feel a little bit ill but supose thats just shows how good they are haha.


----------



## Boc

LTP said:


> The blood puddles make me feel a little bit ill


Eeexcellent  Thanks LTP, glad you like (ish) them!

I've been working on the Contemptor a bit over the last few days, and am nearing completion! Still have to do both weapon arms, but everything else is as good as done (save for maybe some weathering powder here and there). Here's what I've got thus far:


































He'll be armed with the close combat arm as well as a TL lascannon arm. The left arm (the one angled towards you) will have the CCA so it can be reaching out with the lascannon a bit back to ideally make the pose more dynamic. Hopefully I can finish up tomorrow, I'm pretty excited about this model. It's been a ton of fun to paint, and a welcome break from the Marines. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## LTP

Looking awesome Boc  maybe for the text you have done on the scroll try using a brown colour rather than black, it tends to fit better with the colour of the scrolls and looks more worn sometimes  Still looks great though


----------



## Boc

Ew.... a brown, I'll have to look around my paints, I think all I have for brown is graveyard earth. I'll give it a shot though tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Those bases are really... creepy. It looks too real. :shok:

Loving the models too, but damn those bases...


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> Ew.... a brown, I'll have to look around my pants


..... is what I read...... :laugh:


Contemptor is looking good! :so_happy:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dude that is some impressive shit! Regarding the last one though, I would suggest maybe doing a bit more with the eye holes as they are very basic compared to the rest of the model. A dot of a lighter colour in the middle maybe, something small like that.


----------



## Boc

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Those bases are really... creepy. It looks too real.


Success 



Tawa said:


> ..... is what I read......


Lol yeah I probably didn't word that too well... glad you like it though!



The Wraithlord said:


> Dude that is some impressive shit! Regarding the last one though, I would suggest maybe doing a bit more with the eye holes as they are very basic compared to the rest of the model. A dot of a lighter colour in the middle maybe, something small like that


Many thanks, mate! I altered the eyes a bit today, added a white streak in the middle and applied a red glaze over it, I think it's popping much better, so thanks for the suggestion.

Managed to get another few hours in today on the Contemptor, and I'm happy to say the bastard is finished (with the exception of trying out brown lettering for the scroll on his torso as I don't have anything that would really work). 

As I mentioned, I was going for a dynamic freeze-frame pose on the contemptor. As he's got a power claw, it only made it far too easy to make him reaching out towards some unseen target. I think the slight lean-forward was fairly effective, coupled with the angles of both arms in creating a model that looks as though it was in the midst of a close combat attack. I love it, probably my favourite model I've painted.

Hope you guys enjoy! And as always, any critiques or recommendations are most welcome!


































And a group shot so far of the Sons of Horus 19th Company (finally decided on which company...):


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Many thanks, mate! I altered the eyes a bit today, added a white streak in the middle and applied a red glaze over it, I think it's popping much better, so thanks for the suggestion.


MUCH better, so much better. As for the lettering on the scrollwork, just go with black and make small bumpy,wavy lines to represent writing that is too small to read from anything but up close and personal. The only real thing you can do in that case I think.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh god... they're all so creepy! I fear for my life with these guys running around.

You may well have just influenced the alignment of my Emperor's Children. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Thoses eyes look pretty damn A+ with just that weeny bit of white added :so_happy:


----------



## Boc

The Wraithlord said:


> MUCH better, so much better. As for the lettering on the scrollwork, just go with black and make small bumpy,wavy lines to represent writing that is too small to read from anything but up close and personal. The only real thing you can do in that case I think.


Ah you're talking about to the sides of "Sons of Horus?" It does look a bit naked... I'll add some tomorrow.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh god... they're all so creepy! I fear for my life with these guys running around.
> 
> You may well have just influenced the alignment of my Emperor's Children.


Many thanks, mate, glad to have been useful to someone 



Tawa said:


> Thoses eyes look pretty damn A+ with just that weeny bit of white added


Agreed, kudos to Wraithlord for the suggestion

And I was back at work today. My main focus was knocking out the tutorial for the paint job, and as such I think I kind of rushed it a bit, so I don't think he's quite as sexy as some of my other marines. This was my first Mk III marine, and I found him much more enjoyable to paint than the Mk II. The left shoulderpad isn't glued on (since I'm still just waiting for my Mk II/III SoH shoulder pads) and primarily there for pictures for the tactica. Anyways, here's the latest addition to the squad:


















The puddle in the base was still completely wet at the time of the photo, I caught the drop on the backside as I was rotating the model and cleaned it up. There's also a patch on the back of his right foot where I started battle damage but apparently forgot to finish it up... woops! I'll correct that one tomorrow as well.

Next up will probably be another Mk II marine (I've got so many!), hopefully I can get it finished in a day. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Well, I had my first work station blunder today, which is slightly unfortunate as my paint station is also my work desk... kinda feel bad for whoever inherits it when I leave (paint drips all over, dried blood effect, etc), but this one takes the cake for the size of the stain. While applying weathering powder onto the marine to follow, I knocked over the container of black soot... the resulting spot makes me a sad panda.










Ah well...

Anyways, managed to finish up one of the 2 Mk III marines I've been working on the last day or so. Nothing really groundbreaking here, sadly I'm still waiting on my shoulder pads, so his left arm remains naked.


















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Finished up another Mk III today, the last of the 10-man squad. I'll have 2 more Mk IIs on the table (did a few steps today on them, nothing crazy) to complete my first 2 standard tacticals for the Sons of Horus army. Here's the last of the Mk III (for now):


















As a random note, I honestly didn't even notice that I had a different model of bolter until I was about halfway through it. And while it is a different bolter, I think it fits the hodge-podge image that I was going for. As this is an Istvaan III army, either loyalist or traitor (undecided still...), the force is comprised of marines that have whatever weapons they managed to get their hands on. This also explains why each squad has many different marks of armour (or at least it's a convenient crutch for now). So... different bolter, but still good enough for me  It is odd though that when I ordered 30 of a certain pattern of bolter I got 1 of a different pattern... meh.

Next on the table is the last 2 Mk II Marines for the squad, then maybe my first Justaerin model. I think for the Justaerin, I'll just add an additional layer of Greenshade, to make them noticeably darker than the standard "green" I'm using and differentiate them from any other termies I may get in the future.

On a separate note, I'm REALLY hoping my SoH Mk II/III shoulderpads will finally arrive on Thursday, having these 99% models on my table is rather aggravating.


----------



## Boc

Finished up one of my Mk II guys today, pics are below!


















I tried to do the weathering and battle damage here in much more of a "themed chronology" than my other models. On his left side, there is a ton of nicks in the armour, all running the same way. On his right, there is dried mud colouring/weathering covering pretty much the entire side, from boots to lightly on the helmet. This was caused by a massive explosion on his left side, shrapnel peppering his armour and then he was thrown to the mud in the blast. Since then, the mud has dried into just dirt and he has kept fighting since. I decided not to do any scorching on his left side since I thought it might just be overkill. I forget who said in another thread that battle damage needed a "story," and thought it was a rather inspirational way of looking at it.

I don't know what's going on with the camera I've been using, still using the same settings, no flash, etc, but the pics have been coming out really fuzzy. I'll try tweaking it tomorrow since the photos are, well, shit.

Here's progress on my next (and final, for now) member of the tactical squad:










And then... JUSTAERIN! I'm pretty pumped about them...


----------



## Boc

Finished the last one of the squad, woo! Hopefully (as I've whined about numerous times...) the Mk II/III shoulderpads will show up tomorrow in the mail (as I only get mail 2x a week) so I can truly finish the unit... but here is the last one then some group shots:


















Group Shots of the First Tactical Squad, 19th Company Sons of Horus:


















































Granted, it's really a 15 man squad as per my current army list, but dammit, good enough for government work! I'll probably be doing the squad leader after I knock out a couple of what is next...

And I'd be remiss not to show a progress picture of the first Justaerin I've started on:










Not much, I know... but still, it's something. These models are absolutely great, a shit ton of detail and I just hope to do them justice.

Question to others:
I've never really been that great at making sexy looking power weapons. I was thinking red for these (to match the optical lenses)? You guys think that'd be a good colour for the blades or try something else? Thankya!


----------



## Tawa

Lovely stuff there Boc!


----------



## Jacobite

Boc said:


> Question to others:
> I've never really been that great at making sexy looking power weapons. I was thinking red for these (to match the optical lenses)? You guys think that'd be a good colour for the blades or try something else? Thankya!


Looking good there Boc, be nice to see a full army shot at some point. As for power weapons, I've personally been a "blue" fan myself but in this case with the dark green of the armour I'd go with red yea, be some nice contrast.


----------



## LTP

Loving this stuff Bocness. They are gonna look mega awesome as a whole army. Keep on posting !


----------



## Grins1878

I love the dark moodiness of them, they look fantastic! Keep going man, the bases really work with them too... traitorous swine that they are ;-)


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> Lovely stuff there Boc!


Cheers, mate, glad you enjoy 



Jacobite said:


> Looking good there Boc, be nice to see a full army shot at some point. As for power weapons, I've personally been a "blue" fan myself but in this case with the dark green of the armour I'd go with red yea, be some nice contrast.


I'll give that a shot, then. I purposefully stopped prior to the axe today simply so I could give it ample time, I'll be browsing around some of the tutorial threads on here for some inspiration on how to paint it.



LTP said:


> They are gonna look mega awesome as a whole army


Hope so! That's why I'm trying to crank them out, since I'm VERY happy how they look as a group so far. Much better than my old CSM, better than my Necrons. I'm plotting now how to make a display board for them, I'll need to make little cardboard loops to make spaces for the bases to go, but that's WAY too far in the future to really get worked up on.



Grins1878 said:


> traitorous swine that they are


Did I ever say that they were traitors? 

Anyways, I completed about 95% of my first Justaerin today. The most significant change from my Tactical marines is that I added additional layers of Coelia Greenshade in order to give them the super dark, almost black appearance. Everything else is just a regurgitation of things I've been working/improving upon through the iterations of the model.

I do have to say, this guy was pretty intimidating at first. While the model itself doesn't have a ridiculous amount of detail to it, it is still a very powerful looking model. I wanted to give him that aggressive feel, though maybe at a lull in the battle. The pose I used I imagined that he had just found himself in a moment of quiet, surrounded by corpses and is just standing and surveying the scene, but still ready to attack if needs be. While his weapons will be at his sides, he is still leaning forwards as he anticipates the action to come.


















As I said above, I opted to wait until tomorrow to do his axe so that I could research a bit how I wanted to paint it as well as make sure I gave it adequate attention, hopefully it'll turn out okay haha.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

I love the work but my only point of notice is that i thought the Justaerin were suppossed to be all black? other than that awesome as always.


----------



## Routine

The "Lake of Blood" effect on the base is intense, and the colors look good.. Nice work!


----------



## Boc

Dorns Legacy said:


> i thought the Justaerin were suppossed to be all black?


Yes, yes, they are haha. I am just not a fan of painting black, and figured that the super dark green would be a decent enough alternative. I've got Cataphractii on the way, they'll be standard green shade so noticeably different from the Justaerin.



Routine said:


> The "Lake of Blood" effect on the base is intense, and the colors look good.. Nice work!


Thanks, mate, I picked them out for the exact effect.

Well, I finished up (ish) Justaerin #1 today. I tried painting the axe red (a few different tries, actually) but could never get a result that didn't look like utter shit. So instead, I went for the standard metallic that is visible on the Forgeworld painted group photo.

Other than a small detail that I'll discuss momentarily, here is the finished product:


























Since I had to change what I originally wanted on the axe, I decided to try and make a blood drop effect coming from the axe. This will take a couple of days, since I'm just using the same red tinted water effect from the base and slowly applying it to the weapon. As it takes a long time to dry, I'll just have to keep adding to it in the coming days. Once I get the first one finished, I'll be sure to get a close up so I can see what you all think.


----------



## Boc

Finished up the axe on the Justaerin, and some group photos for warm fuzziness since the damned Mk II/III shoulderpads finally arrived so I completely finished up the first 10 tacticals today:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That is goopy gore there.

I am tempted to tell you your painting sucks but lying for the purpose of a joke hardly any of us would get seems a waste.


----------



## Boc

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am tempted to tell you your painting sucks but lying for the purpose of a joke hardly any of us would get seems a waste.


Never hurts to try lol

After many days of procrastination due to NHL '13 coming in the mail for Xbox (go Sabres!), I finally got around to painting up my second Justaerin. There was a slight change that I'll go into in a moment, but first, pics!


















Now, you've probably noticed already, but this Justaerin, rather than the dirty light green tabard/random dingle-danglies, has red. Jacobite thought it would look better and, as most of the "highlight" details are red (eyes, hair), I agreed it could be good for colour coordination, and look more menacing. Luckily, it's an easy fix one way or the other pending the response from you guys, but figured I'd post a side by side comparison to see what you guys like better: light or dark "tabarding".


----------



## Tawa

Loving it :victory:

Personally, I like the light tabard. But they're your figures


----------



## son of azurman

light says more luna wolves and red says more we have come for your skulls


----------



## ntaw

Didn't the _Emperor_ give them light colours to wear?

Forget that guy.


----------



## jonileth

The red looks badass as all hell, I'd go with that, personally.


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> Personally, I like the light tabard. But they're your figures


I THINK I may actually use both... gives the unit's more individuality, I suppose. We'll see though, but I'm taking a break from Justaerin for a little bit after today.



ntaw said:


> Didn't the Emperor give them light colours to wear?
> 
> Forget that guy.


True story, Emperor's a douche 



jonileth said:


> The red looks badass as all hell, I'd go with that, personally.


Cheers, I went with it for numero 3. Pictures to follow!

I finished up (99.9% of the way, at least) the third and, for now, final Justaerin. The blood effect is still very much wet in the photos, both on the base and on the axe. As I've said, it often takes me 1-3 days to get the bases to where I want them, as the blood effect dries and leaves vacancies from where either air bubbles were or the base isn't covered. But, more or less, here it is!


















While the photo I don't really think shows it off as much as I'd like due to the point of focus on the camera, the multimelta's weathering I really liked doing. The barrels are the standard gold, weathered with soot for the effect of firing the weapon repeatedly. Also, there is some rust along the side that isn't incredibly visible, and the exhaust vents are fairly well coated with more soot.

Here's a group shot of the 3x Justaerin that are it for the time being:


----------



## Jacobite

I actually think that the color of the Justerian is spot on, its a coal matt black to me rather than a green so its pretty much perfect. As for the tabards I think both work, maybe use one color for sergeants and the other for the rest? Or maybe use one to show Terran Sons and the other to show Cthonian born?

Liking the weathering as well, I don't know if you are using a different technique on the termies but the chips seem more subtle on them than the tactical marines.


----------



## son of azurman

ye i like jacobite's idea,light to represent terrans and reds to represent the chthonian ones would be cool especially if you write backgrounds and names for each i mean you are a big original works guy after all


----------



## LTP

These are looking so awesome Boc. I love the gore on the weapons  they definitely look scary


----------



## warsmith7752

Don't know what laws of physics are still around in 40k but what the balls is up with the size of those blood droplets?

It doesn't detract from awesomeness of the model however.


----------



## Boc

jacobite said:


> Or maybe use one to show Terran Sons and the other to show Cthonian born?
> 
> Liking the weathering as well, I don't know if you are using a different technique on the termies but the chips seem more subtle on them than the tactical marines





son of azurman said:


> ye i like jacobite's idea,light to represent terrans and reds to represent the chthonian ones would be cool especially if you write backgrounds and names for each i mean you are a big original works guy after all


That's actually an awesome idea, love it. I'll roll with that as my rationale from now on, thanks 

I'm still using the same technique for battle damage on the termies as on the tacticals, though I'm being much more careful to avoid getting too much paint on the brush, since some of the grey came off much too thick. Hopefully the newest tactical reflects the progress I think I made while painting the Justaerin.

As far as the backgrounds bit my big fiction piece (the forever-unfinished Skull Reaper) actually started as background fluff for my CSM army haha. Sadly, I don't think I've even written anything in over a year, just run things over there with Dave lol



LTP said:


> These are looking so awesome Boc. I love the gore on the weapons they definitely look scary


Cheers, ideally they'll simply intimidate the opposing side's models once they see the tabletop in a few months



warsmith7752 said:


> Don't know what laws of physics are still around in 40k but what the balls is up with the size of those blood droplets?
> 
> It doesn't detract from awesomeness of the model however.


Well... originally the intent was for it to be blood droplets, however the water effect+red paint dries into a much larger mass than I had hoped for. Now I simply see it as giant chunks of gore still clinging to the blades. Happy thoughts, right?

I was back to work on the tacticals today, knocked out the Sergeant (though I had forgotten he only had a bolter and bolt pistol hence the CCW...) as well as made some significant progress on a second model. The chainsword presented a fun new way to do the gore, and while there is still another day of applying/drying left on the weapon, it still looks pretty... gross. I'm currently building up what will hopefully look like blood spatter on his gauntlet as well, should be interesting.


















The bolt pistol and chainsword are both from the new Mk IV weapons set that came out in the beginning of the month. I had intended to use one of the chest pieces from that (they look more like Mk II or III due to the additional groin plate) but sadly they were bad molds and the area behind the head was open in places. I'll try to GS them or something for use later, but we'll see if I ever get that far.

Next up is the captain from the Captain/Standard bearer set. He's about 75% complete, so here's the progress of the day on him:










I'll have to clean his face up a bit, it's been a long time since I tried to paint flesh. I tried to put some dirt on the side of his face, but I think it came off kind of bad. I also tried the black dots in the eyes... and needless to say, the Red Bulls I constantly chug made my hands a wee bit unsteady, so he may or may not be slightly cross eyed... as for the skin itself though, I think it turned out well enough, though advice on it from those with more experience is always welcome.

That's it for today though, I should finish up the captain (though he won't be for tabletop use) tomorrow. Not sure yet what I'll move on to, so you'll have to wait and find out haha. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Tawa

I concur with the Cthonian/Terran idea for the cloths. Sounds neat :so_happy:

That Captain is looking pretty damn good so far Boc, although the wip picture just makes me think "Ehrmagerrd! Muh erms ferlen urf!"


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> That Captain is looking pretty damn good so far Boc, although the wip picture just makes me think "Ehrmagerrd! Muh erms ferlen urf!"


Lol well luckily the problem has been rectified 

Captain Dimitros of the 19th Cohort of the Sons of Horus


















Next up: lots of tacticals. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> Captain Dimitros of the 19th Cohort of the Sons of Horus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: lots of tacticals. Hope you enjoyed!


That's real purdy.....


----------



## Boc

Okay, not a whole lot of progress, but I want to prevent having this PLOG fall by the wayside as others have in the past. I've been working a little on my entry for this month's painting deathmatch, and here's the progress so far:










There's still significant work to do on the body before I move on to the shoulderpads, backpack, and base, but the biggest pain in the ass parts are done, so ideally I should have it presentable in a few days. I plan on having the blood effect dripping down the base as much as I can, though this may (as with the weapons) take multiple applications and hours of sitting there bored trying to make sure it dries in the pattern I want it to.

I _am_ very much in debate as to how to pose the sword arm, here are the following options, and I'm not sure yet which I like better:

A.







B.









I've put together the Master of Signal as well, no painting progress yet though. I do have to bitch about the model itself for a moment, though.










Cool looking dude, right? Fuck no! This is the most retarded helmet design of all time, here's a side view so you can see for yourself:










I had to trim the neck-armour down to even make him look up that much. The model HAS to stare down at his feet since the giant tumor growing out the back of the helmet is way too large to even remotely function well with any mark of armour. Not a very smart design, and the model, no matter what, is forced to look down. Ah well...


----------



## gearhart

Wow great stuff mate! im really liking your darker approach, looking forward to more


----------



## ntaw

Boc said:


> the Red Bulls I constantly chug made my hands a wee bit unsteady


Coffees for me. I literally have to hold my hands together as I paint, model in my left hand, brush in my right hand rested into the palm of my left hand. I then have to set both hands on the table to stop them from simply shaking in time to each other.

When do we get to see some group shots of this splendid work you've been doing??


----------



## Boc

gearhart said:


> Wow great stuff mate! im really liking your darker approach, looking forward to more


Many thanks! I was definitely going for a very ominous and menacing look for the models.



ntaw said:


> When do we get to see some group shots of this splendid work you've been doing??


Ask, and ye shall receive! Here's what I've got complete so far for the 19th Cohort:


----------



## ntaw

Sweet!!!

As far as the pose for your champion model, the sword down looks like he's preparing to finish someone off. The two handed stab forward like that makes him look less cunning with his sword.


----------



## TheReverend

Those minis look good, and I'm glad you stuck with the red, it's a good spot colour against the darkness of teh rest of your minis. Great stuff.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

ill be honest, i was a bit unsure of some of the weathering on some of these models in their solo pics but put them all together and you see the bigger picture. 

All of them together in their battle squad look amazing dude great work and look forward to the next ones


----------



## Boc

ntaw said:


> As far as the pose for your champion model, the sword down looks like he's preparing to finish someone off. The two handed stab forward like that makes him look less cunning with his sword.


Lol didn't see this until tonight, hopefully the glue's not too set 



TheReverend said:


> Those minis look good, and I'm glad you stuck with the red, it's a good spot colour against the darkness of teh rest of your minis. Great stuff.


Thankya, glad you like them! Again, props to Jacobite for the suggestion



Dorns Legacy said:


> All of them together in their battle squad look amazing dude great work and look forward to the next ones


Thanks  I keep getting distracted, there will be around 30 tacticals total, so not even close to being finished...

*Status Report*

Got another few hours of work done on the Champion today, finished up the sword (minus blood effect), got the base painted with the first couple layers of blood applied/dried, added the shoulder pads and added battle damage. Still need to finish up the backpack as well as possibly repose the arms, then of course close ups so that I can find imperfections before throwing it into the deathmatch for this month. Hope you enjoy, and if you see something fucked up, please point it out!


















Hope I can finish him up tomorrow!


----------



## ntaw

So dark. Loving the blood drop on the end of the sword!!


----------



## Jacobite

Loving the group shot Horus, always looks impressive when you start lining up and taking a bit of a status check. 

RE the postion of the sword, I must first admit to have issues with the mini as a whole and always have ever since FW released it. The pommel hand positioning is odd; it looks from his hand postion alone that hes doing a finishing stab when the blade is pointing down but the leg stance is to me stating that he is circling an enemy or side stepping an enemy blow, while advancing up a hill (again not sure why you would do that...). I could see how that kinda works but I'm not a fan. If the blade is raised, (pommel hand low) then it looks a bit better, as if he is about to flick the blade in a horizontal cut left to right after a right to left 45 degree upwards cut. To make that work however the head needs a little tweaking round.

Anyway thats just my thoughts and has nothing to do with your painting or modeling skills as its FW's fault.


----------



## Boc

ntaw said:


> So dark. Loving the blood drop on the end of the sword!!


Thankya, I still have a couple applications left, but pretty much done with it.



Jacobite said:


> Loving the group shot Horus,


Um... I'm Boc  

This post will be rather pic heavy... so apologies for starters. I finished up the Legion Champion today, and since I'll be entering it into the February Deathmatch, I took many, MANY more photos than I normally do. Please be brutal, rip it apart, tell me any flaw you can see so that I can finish it up before posting it there. Thanks ahead of time!


































Again, *feel free to point out the smallest shitty detail!* I like at least competing to win  Enjoy!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Damn thats some nice champion there, I really like the grundgy look and the epic pose with bloodied sword. looks spot on to me!


----------



## DeathJester921

I really don't think anyone will be pointing out anything wrong with your models, because they look amazing. Doesn't look like anything is screwed up or anything. Quality work here. Quality work.


----------



## Boc

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Damn thats some nice champion there, I really like the grundgy look and the epic pose with bloodied sword. looks spot on to me!


Cheers, I for one (although I know others either in chat or in this thread disagree) love the model, he's quite menacing.



DeathJester921 said:


> I really don't think anyone will be pointing out anything wrong with your models, because they look amazing. Doesn't look like anything is screwed up or anything. Quality work here. Quality work.


Many thanks, I'm glad you like them!

Sadly, I've been slacking off over the last several days with regards to my painting, so I've only got 1 more Mk III Marine to show for 4 days (though another 5 are partially assembled and awaiting the assembly line). Here he is:


















I noticed that the glue used to secure his bolter had dried and left some white residue, I'll cover this up with another application of Coelia Greenshade to the affected area and it'll be good once again. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice stuff mate.

If the white from the superglue is just a light dusting a rub with a dry (knackered) paint brush might get rid of it for you. I have found this to work on occasion.


----------



## forkmaster

I just found this thread, and I wasn't too impressed with the absolutly first modell, but Ive checked through the 9 pages, and you have really evolved your painting and converting tecniques, bravo dude! And you sure do have a thing for blood splatter! XD Haha.


----------



## Boc

Viscount Vash said:


> If the white from the superglue is just a light dusting a rub with a dry (knackered) paint brush might get rid of it for you. I have found this to work on occasion.


Did it, worked, success. Thanks!



forkmaster said:


> Ive checked through the 9 pages, and you have really evolved your painting and converting tecniques, bravo dude! And you sure do have a thing for blood splatter


Thanks, I still have to keep myself from trying to rush the models to finish them quickly haha, glad to know I've improved 

Here's today's model (which, considering I just said I was trying to NOT rush, I failed miserably at doing), another Mk III Marine. 3 down, 7 to go for the month... aaaand there's only 12 more days, crap.


















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Today was very productive indeed! Managed to start and finish up a Mark III and a Mark IV Marine. This is a huge point, as it makes my count of Tacticals 15, which means my first squad is complete!











































And because I would be remiss not to post photos of the completed squad, here we go:










































Hope you enjoyed! I've got 5 more tacticals to finish for this month (the army painting competition and whatnot) before I move back to some more Contemptors and some Cataphractis.


----------



## Boc

Got another Mk III Marine started and finished today. Tried a lot more with rust weathering around the metal joints and, as with the Mk IV from the other day, did some literal battle damaging with the trusty ole hobby knife. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Those bases are disgusting.....

And so very fitting for your Sons of Horus!! They make for such a striking combination with the dark armor. That was a heck of a battle those Marines were in. Nice work Boc.


----------



## Boc

KjellThorngaard said:


> Those bases are disgusting.....
> 
> And so very fitting for your Sons of Horus!! They make for such a striking combination with the dark armor. That was a heck of a battle those Marines were in. Nice work Boc


Thanks, mate  I was going for a more sweet and cuddly side of grimdark, think I pulled it off nicely 

Finished up two models today, woo!


























I think I may have gone over the top on his battle damage, taking out chunks that were far too large. The grey outlines to the damage seemed to over power the model a bit, though I adjusted and think the next model's is a little more subtle and less ridiculous. Though I do admit I like the helmet crack with the unlit eye slit, but the body... just too much


























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wookiepelt

I really think that you are an amazing painter unlike me! 

from Wookiepelt's daughter


----------



## Taggerung

The models look great Boc, very dark and grim, fitting of the Heresy. I wonder, is there a reason for your bases that way? A theme perhaps?


----------



## Lemmy1916

Loving it! nice weathering job on the armor, and those bases alone are worth a +rep


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Taggerung said:


> The models look great Boc, very dark and grim, fitting of the Heresy. I wonder, is there a reason for your bases that way? A theme perhaps?



think its in reference to the planet horus nearly dies on after being wounded by the Anathema (i think thats how its spelled) the ground was made of the dead and decaying.

If im wrong then thats just good proof of how the bases capture the imagination of the onlooker


----------



## Taggerung

Dorns Legacy said:


> think its in reference to the planet horus nearly dies on after being wounded by the Anathema (i think thats how its spelled) the ground was made of the dead and decaying.
> 
> If im wrong then thats just good proof of how the bases capture the imagination of the onlooker


The moon of Davin, yea that would make sense. I always imagined it was very nurgley, so green and well swampy, but your description makes sense.


----------



## Boc

Wookiepelt said:


> I really think that you are an amazing painter unlike me!
> 
> from Wookiepelt's daughter


Lol you're freaking 9! I was lucky if I could colour between the lines at that point! Keep up the hobby, you'll be winning Golden Daemons before you know it 



Taggerung said:


> I wonder, is there a reason for your bases that way? A theme perhaps?





Dorns Legacy said:


> think its in reference to the planet horus nearly dies on after being wounded by the Anathema (i think thats how its spelled) the ground was made of the dead and decaying.
> 
> If im wrong then thats just good proof of how the bases capture the imagination of the onlooker





Taggerung said:


> The moon of Davin, yea that would make sense. I always imagined it was very nurgley, so green and well swampy, but your description makes sense.


You're giving me far too much credit  I just liked the bases, thought I could fill them up with blood to make it look very dark, and that was about it haha. Slightly disappointing, I know, though I'll be using the Davin moon rationale from now on. I fail as the fiction guy, I suppose :laugh:



Lemmy1916 said:


> Loving it! nice weathering job on the armor, and those bases alone are worth a +rep


Thanks, glad to know I'm not overdoing it. The bases really bring the models together nicely, and I'm continually glad I wound up purchasing them.

As for today's update! The 19th marine (aka next to last one until I meet the requirement for this month's Army Painting Challenge Requirements) is yet another Mk III. As the last, he's weathered as hell, rusted, with armour absolutely torn up. I.e., it's been a bad day in the office for our friend, here.


















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Here's the last of the Tacticals for now, a Mk IV who, well, has been through the grinder.


















Something new, coming soon!


----------



## Lemmy1916

how do you get your blood like that? i am looking for a nice way of representing it gorey and gloss on my berzerkers


----------



## Boc

Lemmy1916 said:


> how do you get your blood like that? i am looking for a nice way of representing it gorey and gloss on my berzerkers


I got the Citadel Water Effect (any water effect would do) and added in Wild Rider Red, Bloodletter glaze, and Abaddon black until it got to the colour that I wanted. I brush it onto the weapons and just pour it into the bases, using the brush to even it out as much as I can.


----------



## Lemmy1916

thanks! do you think 'ardcoat instead of water effect will equally do the trick?


----------



## Boc

Hrm... honestly I don't think it would. I'd say through up a question in the painting and modelling subforum asking folks about it. Just seems that since it's a different material it would work much differently.


----------



## Boc

Not a huge update today, but managed to knock out several hours of work on my second Contemptor (2 to go...). Granted, it isn't a whole lot to look at at the moment, but tomorrow once I finish up the torso it'll look a bit less like the AT-ST that Chewbacca blew up (with the other AT-ST, of course).










Hope you enjoy!


----------



## gearhart

Wow! so disgustingly fantastic! A beautiful army indeed! I bet this army is a sight to behold in person! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dorns Legacy

love it love it love it. 

Just a query? You going to be getting or got the new abaddon and loken?

Thos i would love to see you finished painting


----------



## Boc

Dorns Legacy said:


> Just a query? You going to be getting or got the new abaddon and loken?
> 
> Thos i would love to see you finished painting


Already pre ordered


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> Already pre ordered


Suprise! :laugh:


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Boc said:


> Already pre ordered


SAWEEEEET :clapping:

Waiting for some of the EC specials to come out and think i may start a pre heresy EC army :shok: happy happy


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> Suprise!


I have a problem...


Dorns Legacy said:


> Waiting for some of the EC specials to come out and think i may start a pre heresy EC army


Looking forward to seeing them  Sons of Horus have been getting a bit more love than most it seems (Death Guard got a Contemptor and the Death Shroud, World Eaters the Ravagers and a Contemptor, and the EC only a Contemptor, my bets on you guys getting some love next).

As for me, it's been a busy last couple of days trying to crank out the rest of the second contemptor, and I finally managed to finish the bugger!


















And First Talon so far:









In my ever indecisiveness as to what I want to equip these with, I opted to magnetize the arms (at the circular attachment below the actual shoulder piece). So hopefully, as I collect more weapons, I'll just be able to swap them out. Sadly, though, the only magnets I have are the reaaaally small ones that are designed more for backpacks than for, you know, autocannons, so they're not incredible secure on there. I'll likely try to replace them once I get back stateside and have more ready access to little niceties like magnets.

The height was surprisingly different on him from my last one... I had bought this model off of ebay, so it was already assembled. I managed to rip most of the pieces off, but was unable to do so on the legs. They're quite bent, and coupled with the crotch piece being a bit dipped created a difference in height of probably 1/2" between the two. Ah well, more chance for a cover save, I suppose 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sweet contemptors. They truly are beautiful models. I have one sitting on my desk waiting to put it together. I have 2 assault cannons and 2 DCCWs that I want to magnetise. Did you find it awkward to drill out the holes for the magnets? I'm half afraid I'll ruin the joints.


----------



## Boc

Khorne's Fist said:


> Did you find it awkward to drill out the holes for the magnets? I'm half afraid I'll ruin the joints.


I just used the standard, small hand drill (small bit) since I don't have access to anything electric, then used a hobby knife to widen it out as much as needed. If you're using an electric drill... it could be tricky not to break the piece.


----------



## DeathJester921

Boc said:


> I have a problem...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them  Sons of Horus have been getting a bit more love than most it seems (Death Guard got a Contemptor and the Death Shroud, World Eaters the Ravagers and a Contemptor, and the EC only a Contemptor, my bets on you guys getting some love next).


Also the World Eaters have their primarch. Cant forget good ol' Angron. From what i've read, it seems Fulgrim is next in line. So yeah, the EC will be getting a little bit more love soon.


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> I have a problem...


Me too. A lack of funds! :laugh:

Contemptors are looking good!


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Im So hopeing Fulgrim has the Anatheme on the model when they make it, and i dont mean sheathed it needs to be in mid swing with white hair flowing in the wind 

Contemptors looking really nice dude those autocannons look menacing as hell  How many more you got to do?


----------



## Boc

DeathJester921 said:


> Cant forget good ol' Angron


Haha a slight oversight... yeah...



Tawa said:


> Me too. A lack of funds!


Turn tricks on the street corner, how do you think I can afford this shit?



Dorns Legacy said:


> How many more you got to do?


I've got 1 more on hand and 1 more in the mail, one will be double Kheres assault cannon and the other will be heavy conversion beamer/Pfist.

I got my Dreamforge kickstarter phase 1 box in today (which included 2x Leviathan Crusaders) and have been cranking away at the first, though I'll probably only have a leg done by the end of the day, and even that's rather optimistic. It'll be painted using Legio Mortis colour schemes (black - gold) so we'll see how it turns out. It's a freaking awesome model though and a great kit. I'll have the first status of it up tonight, though my next "actual" SoH model will be a Predator Executioner.


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> Turn tricks on the street corner, how do you think I can afford this shit?












:laugh:


----------



## Boc

Classy mate, classy...

Not too much to show for today, but might as well post it up:

First off, a scale photo:










And then some WIP photos of the one leg that I've got put together and some paint on:










I tried doing some freehand on the knee, fucked it up royally. Then tried covering up just those spots, and fucked that up haha. I've never painted a model even remotely this size, so I'm very torn as of now how to do it. It's rather intimidating, and I'm tempted to just wait to paint it until I get home and buy an airbrush. This thing's a monster...


----------



## Wookiepelt

Dare I ask... one leg of what?!? Looks huge!!!


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> Classy mate, classy...


Aww, you knows it! :wink:



Boc said:


> First off, a scale photo:


What the actual fuck? :shok:


----------



## forkmaster

I think they will model Fulgrim during Isstvan V since he wasn't present on III.


----------



## ntaw

Just what this army needs: A FRIGGIN' TITAN!!!

I can't friggin' wait until the Signus sector gets covered in the HH books. I might be forced to go Death Guard before my beloved Blood Angles get their time in the spotlight. This army looks so good it makes me want to sell my legs for FW stuff and park my then immobile body in front of my painting desk.


----------



## CubanNecktie

Are you building a frankenstein?


----------



## Boc

Wookiepelt said:


> Dare I ask... one leg of what?!? Looks huge!!!





Tawa said:


> What the actual fuck?





ntaw said:


> Just what this army needs: A FRIGGIN' TITAN!!!





CubanNecktie said:


> Are you building a frankenstein?


Lol it's a Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader model, the 25mm scale version (they sell a smaller 15mm scale). I picked up 2 of them from their kickstarter as well as their IG equivalent (which look much cooler than IG). The Leviathin will be a counts-as Warhound from the Legio Mortis, but is rather intimidating to paint, hence the lack of progress.

I have started up a Deimos pattern Predator Executioner as well for this month's painting deathmatch, but am not remotely happy with how it's turning out either. May just do some infantry models in the meantime because two screw ups in a row is rather discouraging haha. Hopefully progress to come here soon!


----------



## Boc

Wookiepelt said:


> Dare I ask... one leg of what?!? Looks huge!!!





Tawa said:


> What the actual fuck?





ntaw said:


> Just what this army needs: A FRIGGIN' TITAN!!!





CubanNecktie said:


> Are you building a frankenstein?


Lol it's a Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader model, the 25mm scale version (they sell a smaller 15mm scale). I picked up 2 of them from their kickstarter as well as their IG equivalent (which look much cooler than IG). The Leviathin will be a counts-as Warhound from the Legio Mortis, but is rather intimidating to paint, hence the lack of progress.

I have started up a Deimos pattern Predator Executioner as well for this month's painting deathmatch, but am not remotely happy with how it's turning out either. May just do some infantry models in the meantime because two screw ups in a row is rather discouraging haha. Hopefully progress to come here soon!


----------



## Boc

Well, it's been a while, and sadly I haven't really gotten a whole lot done. I painted up the hull of the Deimos, hated it, and finished redoing it today. Still need to do a ton of detailing on it prior to adding on the turret and side sponsons, etc.


















Hope you enjoy! And hope I get more done tomorrow...


----------



## Boc

Another update on the Deimos Pred:

Still have quite a bit of work to do, sadly, and I've gotten rather frustrated with the model and how to paint it. Not really pleased yet with how it's turned out, and rather than distract myself by painting more infantry (because I actually LIKE infantry) I've been trying to plod away at this... can't wait to get home and buy that damned air brush, that's for sure haha.


































Let me know what you think, and any recommendations on what you think would look better are more than welcome!


----------



## Boc

Another update on the Deimos Pred:

Still have quite a bit of work to do, sadly, and I've gotten rather frustrated with the model and how to paint it. Not really pleased yet with how it's turned out, and rather than distract myself by painting more infantry (because I actually LIKE infantry) I've been trying to plod away at this... can't wait to get home and buy that damned air brush, that's for sure haha.


































Let me know what you think, and any recommendations on what you think would look better are more than welcome!


----------



## Jacobite

Hey Boc

Its not that bad mate just needs a fresh pair of eyes I think. All my opinion btw: 

1 - That Green needs to be darker. Xeno and I were talking about this the other day and when you use washes to get a color on the vehicle you run into problems. It always gets too thin and doesn't give you the same color as you have on infantry. However doing just one heavy coat of the ink is going to make it too thick and while this may be darker is also isn't desirable as the curved contours of the ink become visible where it pools. What you want is layers of think wash, just build it, its a pain in the ass I know.

2 - That gold just isn't working, I think it needs to be darker and deeper, redder if you will. It seems quite flat atm. Again because its a bigger surface it doesn't read as well.

3 - I would probably redo the black on the turret as it seems quite thin and powdery. Get it nice and deep. Is that painted or inked?

4- Lens look great!

5 - Weathering - at the moment the black weathering looks quite wet and its obvious its been done with inks, its all long lines etc, try doing it with paint and dry brush it on, get it looking like powder.

6 - I would go over the bottom edges of the tank with some red paint, just a light dry brush to get the color consistant on the edges, at the moment its pooling which even though it's technically right just doesn't look right. Also try not get those thin redlines that appear higher on the sides as they seem like brush marks. Maybe get some blood flicks up there somewhere?

7 - Go back over that metal with a a quick dry brush to highlight the edges.

Those are just my ideas though. Hope they help.


----------



## Boc

Huge thanks for the advice, Jac, I'll work on implementing it despite the fact that I'm shoving the Deimos to the side for now (probably until I get an airbrush haha).

Up until now, the 19th Company has not had a leader, it's Praetorian... that has changed...

*Praetorian Scipius* - Terran born leader of the 19th Company, Sons of Horus Legion Astartes. Sent to the surface of Istvaan to die with those deemed unlikely to support the betrayal of Horus.

























This model was created using the Forgeworld Mk IV Command set (standard bearer body and left arm, cut off the bolt pistol), the Sternguard weapons kit combi-flamer, Mk IV power weapon set for the Charnabal sabre, Iron Halo from Tawa (thanks mate!), and the Spartan Crest and Gladiator Helmet from Anvil Industries (saw the banner on the top of Heresy Online, clicked, liked, and bought haha). It was definitely nice to get back to an infantry model after dealing with the monstrosity that was my Deimos... cranked this guy out very quickly since I could sit, focus, and enjoy.

And as a look as to what's coming:

Legion Honour Guard / Centurions (as in they'll fill whichever damn function I tell them to!)









Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jacobite

Love the helmets on the Centurions especially the ones on the right.

The Praetorian. I can't help but think that there is something missing. I think its the cloak, who was that dick that came up with the idea that Terran borns should have grey tabards etc? Seriously, you're a mod, ban that person immediately. Anyway, for some reason it hasn't come out as well as the Justerian ones. Have you thought about maybe a little freehand? Even something simple as a black line about 1 mm in from the edge of the cloak? Excuse the bad photoshop but see the attached images. Also I think the cloak could benefit from more shadows, darker up the recesses like I've done in PS (easy said than done I know). I don't know how you feel about free hand is all.

Anyway just some food for thought.


----------



## Boc

I see your points, like your ideas, and have edited thusly:


















Some of the ink in the recesses is still drying, hence the shine. I'm impatient and it's 130 am, give me a break!


----------



## Tawa

Loving the Praetorian, Boc :so_happy:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

More good work there.


----------



## Taggerung

Looking great, but as others have said, maybe try giving the cloak a different color? Something to make it pop compared to the model. Since he is terran born, perhaps something more closely tied to the Emperor than that of Horus, a white with a gold eagle or something if you are comfortable with freehand


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> Loving the Praetorian, Boc





Dave T Hobbit said:


> More good work there.


Cheers gents, much appreciated 



Taggerung said:


> Looking great, but as others have said, maybe try giving the cloak a different color? Something to make it pop compared to the model. Since he is terran born, perhaps something more closely tied to the Emperor than that of Horus, a white with a gold eagle or something if you are comfortable with freehand


I agree 100%. However, I'm incredibly uncomfortable with freehand haha, and I'll likely try to practice on the Centurion's cloaks before my Praetorians, as they're less likely to see the tabletop and I'd be less distraught if I messed them up. With the latest model (Justaerin #4, pics to follow) I've tried out some small scale free hand, that while simple, I think looks pretty good. It's likely along the lines of what I'd try on the cloak, though with the large amounts of folds I'm hesitant as of yet to try it. Maybe soon I'll get some balls :laugh:

And without further ado, the latest:


























Obviously, the blood on the base has dried and left gaps... however, before I fill it back in, I must say I'm kind of torn, as the current effect is rather... gruesome. What do you guys think, leave as is or fill in the puddle?

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'd leave the blood as is. It looks like its flowing around the skeletons as opposed to them just sitting in a pool of blood. Nice effect whether you meant it or not.k:


----------



## ntaw

Leave the blood as is, and have more confidence in your freehand skills.

That 'Eye of Horus' looks wicked, even if it's simple. Do it a few more times and you'll have it lookin' tits before you know it!


----------



## Taggerung

Looking great! I think you should give yourself more credit on the free hand


----------



## Boc

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'd leave the blood as is. It looks like its flowing around the skeletons as opposed to them just sitting in a pool of blood. Nice effect whether you meant it or not





ntaw said:


> Leave the blood as is, and have more confidence in your freehand skills.
> 
> That 'Eye of Horus' looks wicked, even if it's simple. Do it a few more times and you'll have it lookin' tits before you know it!





Taggerung said:


> Looking great! I think you should give yourself more credit on the free hand


Yeah I think I'll leave them as they dry, maybe with some slight touch ups to make it look a little more realistic. And cheers on the free hand compliments, I gave it another go today with some of the detailing on what I worked on (sadly, one of the photos was out of focus, so that'll be for tomorrow's update).

As I said, I was going to get working on my third Contemptor of Talon 1, and I finally managed to sit down and crank out several hours of work on him today in preparation for this month's painting deathmatch. Here's the progress so far, battle damage complete (forgot the black lines on the crotch part) but still need to add weathering and shell casings to the base.










More to come tomorrow, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Work progresses as planned on the Contemptor! I've got the sarcophagus done, and ideally the weapons (at least one) tomorrow, and hopefully the other Kheres will arrive in the mail on Sunday... we'll see lol.

Here he is as of now, with some closeups of some details I'm happy with, namely freehand Eye of Horus on the knee and shin and some brass from Secret Weapons lying in the blood/mud.


























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jacobite

The free hand looks great mate, I don't know what you are worried about!


----------



## Tawa

Fecking awesome work there Boc!
This Contemptor is my favourite piece so far :so_happy:


----------



## Old Man78

Brilliant work, those terminators look like proper harbingers of misery +rep


----------



## Chaosftw

Excellent stuff here! Quite the project! It almost makes me want to go get some stuff of my own done.


----------



## Boc

Jacobite said:


> The free hand looks great mate, I don't know what you are worried about!


Lol it's in my nature! After seeing some of the incredible painters on here... I always am the harshest critic of my own work



Tawa said:


> Fecking awesome work there Boc!
> This Contemptor is my favourite piece so far


Glad to hear it, hopefully the finished product lives up to the initial stages 



Oldman78 said:


> Brilliant work, those terminators look like proper harbingers of misery


Aye, I'm very happy with the imposing nature of the models. I've gotten the 5th (and final) Justaerin about 1/2 complete right now, should have photos of him up tomorrow.



Chaosftw said:


> Excellent stuff here! Quite the project! It almost makes me want to go get some stuff of my own done.


Do it! Forgeworld demands all of our moneys!

*Update Time*

As stated, I was hoping to get the Kheres cannon assembled, painted, and put on the Contemptor today. Great success! The Kheres itself, however, was one of the most pain in the ass assemblies of all time... swear to god. It took 5 attempts to glue the barrels on there, and I kept having to cut away the dried before. The parts are so close together, even giving two barrel pairings time to dry before trying to put in the third pair often resulted in the damned things breaking off. Then trying to position the tip on it... bleh, miserable. Not looking forward to the next one... Enough of my ramblings though, pics!


















Still hoping the second Kheres comes in tomorrow, otherwise I'll have to do a temporary powerfist arm to submit this guy in time for the Painting Deathmatch this month.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Boc said:


> The Kheres itself, however, was one of the most pain in the ass assemblies of all time... swear to god. It took 5 attempts to glue the barrels on there, and I kept having to cut away the dried before. The parts are so close together, even giving two barrel pairings time to dry before trying to put in the third pair often resulted in the damned things breaking off. Then trying to position the tip on it... bleh, miserable. Not looking forward to the next one... Enough of my ramblings though, pics!


I feel your pain. I put 2 together last week, and the barrels proved a serious PITA. Two of them broke off from their partners, so I was trying to glue in 5 separate pieces as opposed to the 3 twin barrels. I then had to trim them to get them to fit in the muzzle ring. Worth it in the end though.:victory:


----------



## Boc

Khorne's Fist said:


> I feel your pain. I put 2 together last week, and the barrels proved a serious PITA. Two of them broke off from their partners, so I was trying to glue in 5 separate pieces as opposed to the 3 twin barrels. I then had to trim them to get them to fit in the muzzle ring. Worth it in the end though.


Lol glad I'm not the only one that hates the damn things. Kheres 2 turned out no less problematic, though I didn't break any so I suppose I have a bit less room for complaining :laugh:

Lots of work done though! First off, Justaerin #5 (and I've decided on a naming convention...)


















And the completed squad:









From left to right: Crixus, Agron, Varro, Oenimeus, Gannicus
(Yes, Gladiator names from Spartacus the TV show haha)

And I also finished up the last Contemptor of First Talon:


















And the entirety of First Talon (3 more talons to go!)


----------



## Tawa

Great stuff again Boc! :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite

Looking pretty good mate, looking pretty good. Gets out magnifying glass:

Some improvements only because you asked:

Highlighting as a result of the wash looks good - only place I'd maybe try to lift it up a bit is the center of the torso, that ridge thing.

I'd get some muzzle darkening on the AC barrels, blacken the tips and gold at the end up a bit.

Weathering looks good, gold looks good mostly, I'd just give the chest eagle a bit of a light highlight with silver just because there is so much gold right there, I see you've done it on the corners of the wings but I'd add a little more on the top edge below the head.

Freehand looks good and its great to see you've chipped it.

Nice work!


----------



## heretical by nature

great work boc, i was wondering if you had a specific army list for these lot or just enjoying painting the models you think look good?


----------



## alasdair

Awesome! I demand an army shot!


----------



## Gothic

alasdair said:


> Awesome! I demand an army shot!


I second that motion.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gothic said:


> I second that motion.


Duly thirded. I love this army, even if the bases give me trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## Boc

Jacobite said:


> Looking pretty good mate, looking pretty good. Gets out magnifying glass:
> 
> Some improvements only because you asked:
> 
> Highlighting as a result of the wash looks good - only place I'd maybe try to lift it up a bit is the center of the torso, that ridge thing.
> 
> I'd get some muzzle darkening on the AC barrels, blacken the tips and gold at the end up a bit.
> 
> Weathering looks good, gold looks good mostly, I'd just give the chest eagle a bit of a light highlight with silver just because there is so much gold right there, I see you've done it on the corners of the wings but I'd add a little more on the top edge below the head.
> 
> Freehand looks good and its great to see you've chipped it


As always, cheers for the advice. I know you're already tracking, but for anyone else interested, the "improved" photos of the Contemptor Mortis are up in the March Painting Deathmatch thread. Once I get around to an army photo (probably after I completely finish up 2nd squad... 3 weeks?) the updated pic of the Mortis will be here.



heretical by nature said:


> great work boc, i was wondering if you had a specific army list for these lot or just enjoying painting the models you think look good?


Mostly building up to a list, though with the contemptors I've simply got a goal of fielding 12 on the tabletop for retarded APOC games. Abaddon and Loken (which I got in, sadly the box was missing a Loken...) and random other things I just get because they look cool, but for once 90% of my purchases are towards a list.



alasdair said:


> Awesome! I demand an army shot!





Gothic said:


> I second that motion.





Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Duly thirded. I love this army, even if the bases give me trouble sleeping at night.


I'll get an army shot up once I complete the 2nd tactical squad, complete with the two apothecaries I got in the mail this week. This may take some time, and depending on how long it looks like, I may do it sooner than that. We'll see 

As for update time, since I've been slacking off immensely due to playing Xbox, got around to marine #21.

I've changed my mind on the naming conventions for the models, so I'll instead be naming them after forumites on Heresy. This one is after this month's Member of the Month, Mossy Toes. But, he will simply be named Tomas, nicknamed Mossy. Standard (for the most part) Mk II Marine, with the Kromlech kneelings legs substituted for the standard Mk II legs, though I think they work rather well with the kit.


















As far as naming models after members, first come first serve rules apply. Call dibs, and I'll name the model after you, the only exception are sergeants, centurions, and the praetorian. Let me know if you want to be miniaturized haha

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

You have some cracking minis here, the painting style is really good the effects and bases just make them just right. Keep it up! Ohh i challenge you to make a mini named after me  that sounds space mareeny


----------



## Boc

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> You have some cracking minis here, the painting style is really good the effects and bases just make them just right. Keep it up! Ohh i challenge you to make a mini named after me


Cheers, glad you like them  Also, I'd meant for folks just to call dibs on which marine they wanted to be named after them haha, you can just go to the first post, which has links and numerical designations for each one that's done as yet.


----------



## Tawa

"Marine 11 MkIII"

I can haz?


----------



## Boc

Tawa said:


> "Marine 11 MkIII"
> 
> I can haz?


You can haz.

For the Painting Deathmatch for this month, I'll be painting up the first half (as I don't yet own the 2nd half...) of my Cataphractii squad, Terminator Squad Triarii (pronounced tree-ar-ee-ai). The first model is below, with a comparison shot of the colouring next to one of the Justaerin.


























The blood on his ax and base are obviously still drying, so the finished product will look slightly different.

And, as per demand, I opted to go ahead and post up some army photos 


































































Okay... more than just "some," I suppose I get carried away.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## dthwish09

this army's theme is simply brilliant, great choice of color. Also the eyes really stand out


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> You can haz.


 Whoo! :drinks:

Looking damn good as a full collection :so_happy:


----------



## Turnip86

Loving the whole army shots! They look really excellent all together and I bet they'd look fantastic on the tabletop.

As for your marine naming idea, Turnip isn't the greatest name for a marine but you can always modify it a bit and I'd like to immortalised as Marine 3 from the second tactical squad if possible


----------



## ntaw

As usual, things are lookin' tip top in here! Those group shots look great. Tons of work done on this project!

'Never Trust a Wizard' might make for a poor model name, but may also improve your chances of making 'Deny the Witch' rolls. The second marine from your first squad has a pretty bad-ass running pose... :wink:


----------



## son of azurman

BoC loving the minis everything is mind-blowing.i was wondering if when you have time could you write about your cohort, kind of like the starting trilogy of the horus heresy about loken


----------



## Doelago

Holy sh*t! Amazing job dude. Really loving the gritty worn look of the armor and the real grim dark bases!  

Awesome job!


----------



## Boc

dthwish09 said:


> this army's theme is simply brilliant, great choice of color. Also the eyes really stand out





Tawa said:


> Looking damn good as a full collection


Cheers  The eyes took a couple of trial and errors before I got them to where I liked them, but they certainly look better than my old CSM haha.



Turnip86 said:


> oving the whole army shots! They look really excellent all together and I bet they'd look fantastic on the tabletop.


Aye, can't wait to get home so I can bring them out. Sadly, there's still so much in the works until I have a proper army, and I feel that something like this needs to be all or nothing.



Turnip86 said:


> As for your marine naming idea, Turnip isn't the greatest name for a marine but you can always modify it a bit and I'd like to immortalised as Marine 3 from the second tactical squad if possible


Done, let me know if that's an acceptable naming convention.



ntaw said:


> As usual, things are lookin' tip top in here! Those group shots look great. Tons of work done on this project!
> 
> 'Never Trust a Wizard' might make for a poor model name, but may also improve your chances of making 'Deny the Witch' rolls. The second marine from your first squad has a pretty bad-ass running pose...


The acronym by itself I think would work. Name changed of the marine in question!



son of azurman said:


> BoC loving the minis everything is mind-blowing.i was wondering if when you have time could you write about your cohort, kind of like the starting trilogy of the horus heresy about loken


Oy... shit... I haven't written in ages haha. I have been toying around with the idea, I'll see if I can crank something out for next month's HOES, which of course means I'll have to tailor the theme to my best interests, because I'm not above cheating :laugh:



Doelago said:


> Holy sh*t! Amazing job dude. Really loving the gritty worn look of the armor and the real grim dark bases!
> 
> Awesome job!


Glad you like them! At first I'd been debating between a Care Bear based heresy army, but figured war-torn and nasty as hell would be the way to go 

*Update Time!*

It's taken a couple of days longer than I'd meant, but here is the 2nd Cataphracti of Squad Triarii.


















I hope to get the next 3 done before I have to pack my stuff up in a couple of weeks, just to keep myself at (what has been up til now) a rather breakneck pace of painting for the past 3 months. Hell, 20 tacticals, 3 HQs, 3 contemptors, and 7 termies is a TON faster than I normally am, though once I get home from deployment it'll probably resume normal pacing. Next up, Heavy Flamer cataphract (Heavy Flamer courtesy of the good ole bitsandkits store, figured I'd give him a shoutout).

As kind of an idea as to what all I have left to work on (in my possession, this is no where near the end of the list):
-Deimos Predator - Executioner
-Deimos Predator - Magnamelta
-Spartan Assault Tank (all tanks I'll be painting with an airbrush - er, learning how to paint with an airbrush once I buy one - when I get home)
-2x Warhound counts-as (the Dreamforge Leviathins) - Legio Mortis themed (probably)
-Relic Contemptor with Heavy Conversion Beamer and CCW
-5x Cataphracts
-1x Justaerin with Plasma Blaster (actually will need to buy this one, probably piece meal from a bits store since I only need 1 more and getting the other 4 seems like a waste)
-4x apothecaries (the FW kit)
-5x Centurions/Honour Guard (the guys with the spartan helmets, haven't decided how to kit them out yet)
-40+ Mk II, III, and IV Marines, unsure what weapons loadouts, other than 9 more tacticals to include another vox operator and sergeant, I have been sorely tempted to make either the 10x flamer legion support squad or some 10x missile launcher units (because that would be fucking disgusting). Long ways to go before I get there though...
-20x "Imperial Guard" Dreamforge Stormtrooper kits to accompany the Expeditionary fleet - will be red, black, and gold armoured
-3x "Imperial Guard" heavy weapons sections (more Dreamforge) to accompany the Expeditionary fleet will be red, black, and gold armoured
-16x Imperial Guard (with Pig Iron heads) to accompany the Expeditionary fleet, undecided colour scheme

Enough of my babbling, though, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Well it's been quite a while since an update (hell... I think almost the longest since I've started the PLOG!) and I've definitely got to get cracking to make sure I finish the last 2 in this batch of Triarii...

I present the Heavy Flamer... #1...



























Tomorrow I'll start cracking on the squad leader.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc

Well shit, looks like my reorganizing on photobucket fucked all my photos up... I'll work through sorting through those to get them back up. Baaaalls...

Anyways, triarii #4 today, the squad sergeant with a power sword. Blood still drying...


















In the meantime, I'll be fixing the links... hope you enjoy!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Jesus Christ that is fucking awesome!!! Only one flaw to my eyes and that is the blood drop on the sword as it is waaaaay too big. I would have soaked some of that up with a cloth to make it a bit more in scale with the model.


----------



## revilo44

I think this one best heresy models I've seen. the best part for me is the blood on the bases it is just epic


----------



## Orochi

May as well be honest.

love everything bar the bases... if they were say, ice/snow, I'd love them even more. But there's just something about 'gore' I dislike.

Other than that, the dirty, gritty look of the armour is amazing.


----------



## Boc

The Wraithlord said:


> Jesus Christ that is fucking awesome!!! Only one flaw to my eyes and that is the blood drop on the sword as it is waaaaay too big. I would have soaked some of that up with a cloth to make it a bit more in scale with the model.


Many thanks  Dealing with the water effect has been a pain in the ass, sometimes I have to sit there and watch the shit dry (which sadly takes hours) and keep brushing it back to where I want it to go. I got lazy with this one lol, though I think the dried version looks slightly less ridiculous than when it was still wet.



revilo44 said:


> I think this one best heresy models I've seen. the best part for me is the blood on the bases it is just epic





Orochi said:


> love everything bar the bases... if they were say, ice/snow, I'd love them even more. But there's just something about 'gore' I dislike.
> 
> Other than that, the dirty, gritty look of the armour is amazing.


Aye, I think the bases are either great or too much... while I personally love them, I'm currently looking at getting the new Tablescapes from Secret Weapon, and unless they come out with a bone fields one, it won't match shit, sadly.

Finished up the final Triarii (for now, the squad will number 10 when I'm actually complete) before I had to pack up all my painting stuff to send home. Here he be:


















And some photos of the group:










































Then, as I mentioned, I had to put all the models into a box, and now I've got jack and shit to do for the next month lol. 










This PLOG won't have anything new for (probably) about two months as I get ready to redeploy, get back to the US, then go on vacation to Cancun, but I'll regularly check in to see if anyone's posted so I can respond. So, expect new material in mid-June, and until then, thank you all for being interested in my Sons of Horus!


----------



## ntaw

Enjoy your vacation!

I'll be waiting to see how this whole project turns out once you're back at it man. Great work so far.


----------



## Boc

Finally back home, and should probably be getting back my painting supplies within a week or so, have most of my minis on hand, and now I've got to start hunting down a place that sells airbrushes...


----------



## Jacobite

If you are looking for airbrushes make sure there is a street corner nearby Boc. Got to pay for it somehow remember


----------



## Deneris

Microarts Studios has some "skull" bases...

Skull bases, 40mm


----------



## Boc

Hrm I like the look of those, and while I like having the sunken base so that i can fill it in with the blood effect, these could be useful for more variety


----------

